# mysql & maia ports problems



## Solaris (Dec 1, 2012)

In relations with thisthread, the problem seems have not got away.

Log :

```
===>  Installing for mysql-client-5.5.28
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if databases/mysql55-client already installed
[  0%] Built target INFO_BIN
[  0%] Built target INFO_SRC
[  6%] Built target yassl
[ 16%] Built target taocrypt
[ 35%] Built target strings
[ 77%] Built target mysys
[ 77%] Built target dbug
[ 79%] Built target vio
[ 81%] Built target regex
[ 81%] Built target thr_lock
[ 81%] Built target comp_err
[ 81%] Built target GenError
[ 85%] Built target clientlib
[ 85%] Built target libmysql
[ 86%] Built target mysqlclient
[ 86%] Built target symlink_libmysqlclient_r.a
[ 87%] Built target symlink_libmysqlclient_r.so
[ 87%] Built target symlink_libmysqlclient_r.so.18
[ 88%] Built target mytap
[ 89%] Built target base64-t
[ 89%] Built target bitmap-t
[ 90%] Built target lf-t
[ 91%] Built target my_atomic-t
[ 91%] Built target my_malloc-t
[ 91%] Built target my_rdtsc-t
[ 92%] Built target my_vsnprintf-t
[ 92%] Built target mysql_waitpid
[ 94%] Built target mysql
[ 94%] Built target mysqladmin
[ 95%] Built target mysqlbinlog
[ 95%] Built target mysqlcheck
[ 96%] Built target mysqldump
[ 96%] Built target mysqlimport
[ 97%] Built target mysqlshow
[ 97%] Built target mysqlslap
[ 99%] Built target mysqlservices
[100%] Built target comp_sql
[100%] Built target GenFixPrivs
Installing the project stripped...
-- Install configuration: "Release"
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/mysql.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/mysql_com.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/mysql_time.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/my_list.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/my_alloc.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/typelib.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/my_dbug.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/m_string.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/my_sys.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/my_xml.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/mysql_embed.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/my_pthread.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/decimal.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/errmsg.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/my_global.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/my_net.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/my_getopt.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/sslopt-longopts.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/my_dir.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/sslopt-vars.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/sslopt-case.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/sql_common.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/keycache.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/m_ctype.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/my_attribute.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/my_compiler.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/mysql_version.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/my_config.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/mysqld_ername.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/mysqld_error.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/sql_state.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/mysql
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/mysql/service_thread_scheduler.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/mysql/thread_pool_priv.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/mysql/plugin_auth_common.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/mysql/service_my_snprintf.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/mysql/services.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/mysql/innodb_priv.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/mysql/plugin_auth.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/mysql/client_plugin.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/mysql/service_thd_alloc.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/mysql/plugin.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/mysql/plugin_audit.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/mysql/psi
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/mysql/psi/psi.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/mysql/psi/mysql_file.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/mysql/psi/mysql_thread.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/mysql/psi/psi_abi_v1.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/mysql/psi/psi_abi_v2.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/mysql/service_thd_wait.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/include/mysql/mysql/plugin_ftparser.h
-- Installing: /usr/local/lib/mysql/libmysqlclient.a
-- Installing: /usr/local/lib/mysql/libmysqlclient_r.a
-- Installing: /usr/local/lib/mysql/libmysqlclient.so.18
-- Installing: /usr/local/lib/mysql/libmysqlclient.so
-- Installing: /usr/local/lib/mysql/libmysqlclient_r.so
-- Installing: /usr/local/lib/mysql/libmysqlclient_r.so.18
-- Installing: /usr/local/bin/mysql_waitpid
-- Installing: /usr/local/bin/mysql
-- Installing: /usr/local/bin/mysqlcheck
-- Installing: /usr/local/bin/mysqldump
-- Installing: /usr/local/bin/mysqlimport
-- Installing: /usr/local/bin/mysqlshow
-- Installing: /usr/local/bin/mysqlbinlog
-- Installing: /usr/local/bin/mysqladmin
-- Installing: /usr/local/bin/mysqlslap
-- Installing: /usr/local/lib/mysql/libmysqlservices.a
-- Installing: /usr/local/share/aclocal/mysql.m4
-- Installing: /usr/local/bin/msql2mysql
-- Installing: /usr/local/bin/mysql_config
-- Installing: /usr/local/bin/mysqlaccess
-- Installing: /usr/local/bin/mysqlaccess.conf
-- Installing: /usr/local/bin/mysql_find_rows
-- Installing: /usr/local/man/man1/comp_err.1
-- Installing: /usr/local/man/man1/msql2mysql.1
-- Installing: /usr/local/man/man1/mysql.1
-- Installing: /usr/local/man/man1/mysql_config.1
-- Installing: /usr/local/man/man1/mysql_find_rows.1
-- Installing: /usr/local/man/man1/mysql_waitpid.1
-- Installing: /usr/local/man/man1/mysqlaccess.1
-- Installing: /usr/local/man/man1/mysqladmin.1
-- Installing: /usr/local/man/man1/mysqlbinlog.1
-- Installing: /usr/local/man/man1/mysqlcheck.1
-- Installing: /usr/local/man/man1/mysqldump.1
-- Installing: /usr/local/man/man1/mysqlimport.1
-- Installing: /usr/local/man/man1/mysqlshow.1
-- Installing: /usr/local/man/man1/mysqlslap.1
===>   Compressing manual pages for mysql-client-5.5.28
===>   Running ldconfig
/sbin/ldconfig -m /usr/local/lib/mysql
===>   Installing ldconfig configuration file
===>   Registering installation for mysql-client-5.5.28
===>   Returning to build of maia-1.0.3.r1575_3
Error: shared library "mysqlclient.18" does not exist
*** Error code 1

Stop in /basejail/usr/ports/security/maia.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /basejail/usr/ports/security/maia.
```

While the libs already exist :

```
mail# ldconfig -r |grep mysql
        search directories: /lib:/usr/lib:/usr/lib/compat:/usr/local/lib:/usr/local/lib/mysql
        115:-lmysqlclient.18 => /usr/local/lib/mysql/libmysqlclient.so.18
        116:-lmysqlclient_r.18 => /usr/local/lib/mysql/libmysqlclient_r.so.18
```

Also on my make.conf already defaulted into mysql55

```
DEFAULT_MYSQL_VER=55
```

Selected maia port config :

```
_OPTIONS_READ=maia-1.0.3.r1575_3
_FILE_COMPLETE_OPTIONS_LIST= APACHE LIGHTTPD WEBHOST MYSQL MYSQLSERVER PGSQL PGSQLSERVER DOVEC$
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=APACHE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=LIGHTTPD
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=WEBHOST
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=MYSQL
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=MYSQLSERVER
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=PGSQL
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=PGSQLSERVER
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=DOVECOT
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=POSTFIX
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=PFA
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=FUZZYOCR
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=CLAMAV
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=SPAMASSASSIN
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=GRAPHICS
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=BDB
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=ALTERMIME
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=CRYPT
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=IPCOUNTRY
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=DOMAINKEYS
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=SPF
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=DKIM
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=FILE
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=RAR
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=UNRAR
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=ARJ
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=UNARJ
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=LHA
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=ARC
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=NOMARCH
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=CAB
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=RPM
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=ZOO
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=UNZOO
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=LZOP
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=FREEZE
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=P7ZIP
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=TNEF
```

The other problem i have found the maia port is it will forcing the user to deinstall existing mysqlclient port installation.

Tested all of these on FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p5 jail, freshly created jail.


----------



## Solaris (Dec 2, 2012)

For temporary i have 'fixed' this with un-checking the mysql and mysql-server options from the port config and straight away manually install it.


----------

